
Show HN: Splitter – Real time A/B testing + making of (Serverless backend + IOT) - appdrag
https://splitter.appdrag.com/
======
appdrag
I'm Joseph Benguira, Founder & CTO of AppDrag Cloud CMS & Cloud Backend

I started to work on Splitter after a friend and bussiness partner, Maxime
Seligman, challenged me to produce very quickly an A/B testing tool that he
will be able to present to a big public webmarketing event : 12th Annual
MEGAComm Conference on Feb 15 2018.

This was the perfect occasion to test real-time technologies like AWS IOT with
MQTT and prototype all of that very quickly in AppDrag Cloud Backend. I
consider this as an experiment and a side project and a complementary tool for
AppDrag users but also for anyone wanting to do A/B testing for free.

I intend to keep it free, active and maintained as a side project for AppDrag,
so feel free to use it and to give us your feedback

